# rahmenproduktion



## chickenway-user (24. Juni 2004)

hallo!

darf grad nen kleines referat über fahrradrahmen halten. in werkstoffkunde. und hab deshalb noch ein paar fragen:

1. wie groß sind denn die wandstärken bei meinem rahmen (nen flow von 2002) und aus welchem material ist es genau?

2. das blizzard ist aus reynolds 853, hat das auch noch nen anderen namen? wie sind da die wandstärken

3. wie werden die rohre gefehrtigt, die zum ende hin viereckig werden

4. wie läuft bei rm die temperaturbehandlung

relativzügig wär gut, brauchs bis dienstag, muß aber nicht all zu lang werden (5 min).

ps: falls irgendjemand über den beryllium- und den magnesiumgußrahmen die anfang der 90er gefertigt wurden noch infos hat, immer her damit (das was sich so bei google findet hab ich schon, ist nicht viel...) achja, was wiegen denn carbon-hardtail rahmen so im schnitt?


----------



## Phil Claus (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Chickenway User,

1. Rocky Mountain 7005 Custom FR - Wandstärke - sorry, no idea

2. Nahtlos gezogenes Reynolds 853 Stahlrohr - Wandstärke ???

3. Liegen mir keinerlei Informationen vor - sorry.

4. Informationen hierüber haben nur unsere Ingenieure, Produktions- und Fertigungsmanager, die aber eher - verständlicherweise -zurückhaltend mit Ihren Informationen sind.

Viel Glück mit Deinem Vortrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juni 2004)

> Rocky Mountain 7005 Custom FR



das ist doch keine ISO-Normung. Ich denke das wird eine eigene Bezeichnung von Rocky sein.

Das 7005 ist natürlich schon eine Bezeichnung für Alu, aber der Rest   

steht das *FR* für FreeRide Alu


----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juni 2004)

> 1. wie groß sind denn die wandstärken bei meinem rahmen (nen flow von 2002) und aus welchem material ist es genau?



Die Wandstärke ist an vielen Stellen unterschiedlich. zb. ist sie Oberrohr vorne wo es zum 4-Kant übergeht 1,8mm, beim Unterrohr sind es an dieser Stelle nur 1,6mm (weil der Durchmesser größer ist)
warscheinlich sin es Rohre mit 2mm Wandstärke, muss ich aber nochmal nachschauen. Das die zu 4-Kant hin dünner werden liegt natürlich daran das der Durchmesser hier größer wird.

Ich kann dir die Wandstärken von allen Rahmenstellen deines Flows sagen wenn du das möchtest.


----------



## gosy (25. Juni 2004)

muaahaha und die rockymarketingexperten   wissen es nicht. ich glaube es ist kein geheimniss seine wandstärke rauszugeben sorry die haben einige hersteller auf ihrer homepage stehen. schwache ausrede.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juni 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wandstärke ist an vielen Stellen unterschiedlich. zb. ist sie Oberrohr vorne wo es zum 4-Kant übergeht 1,8mm, beim Unterrohr sind es an dieser Stelle nur 1,6mm (weil der Durchmesser größer ist)
> warscheinlich sin es Rohre mit 2mm Wandstärke, muss ich aber nochmal nachschauen. Das die zu 4-Kant hin dünner werden liegt natürlich daran das der Durchmesser hier größer wird.
> 
> Ich kann dir die Wandstärken von allen Rahmenstellen deines Flows sagen wenn du das möchtest.




ja, wär nett wenn du das machen könntest! hast du da zu mehr rahmen infos? (wobei, 2 mm kommen mir schon arg viel vor...)

@joker: weißt du zufällig bei welchen herstellern?


----------



## gosy (25. Juni 2004)

www.cheetah.de da stand immer alles da. www.last-bikes.de da bin ich mir net sicher. und  frag mal nicolai die geben bestimmt gerne auskunft den mille falco


----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juni 2004)

ich hab ja letztes Jahr mein 02er Grind geschrottet und der Rahmen ist baugleich mit deinem. Aus Langeweile hab ich den Rahmen dann ein paar mal durchgesägt weils mich interessiert hat wie der so von innen ausschaut. Ich messe nacher nochmal ein paar Stellen nach.

Gehst du zur Berufsschule oder studierst du? Oder wofür brauchst du das?


----------



## Phil Claus (25. Juni 2004)

Hi Joker,

beim genauen Studium meiner Antwort wäre Dir mit Sicherheit nicht entfallen, dass sich meine Antwort auf die Wärmebehandlung bezog, und nicht auf die Wandstärke. Ausreden?! Wir freuen uns, daß andere Hersteller diese Angaben liefern, aber bis dato hatte Rocky Mountain noch keine Anfragen nach diesen Angaben. Wir hier bei BIKEACTION haben diese Information schlicht und ergreifend nicht, wie bereits erwähnt. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen worauf sich Dein Statement bezieht, sorry.


----------



## dogugsch (25. Juni 2004)

Hy JOKER
bzw. guiseppe

soweit ich weiss heißt es bei Rocky auch " ride the difference "

von zersägen und messen keine Reede
...und halten tun´s auch noch

ich dachte ein RM ist zum FAHREN gemacht, nicht für den Messschieber

wann braucht man also dann die Wandstärke ?

die Wandstärke meiner Bierflasche ist irrelevant, solange der Inhalt schmeckt !


----------



## krankedbiker (25. Juni 2004)

> die Wandstärke meiner Bierflasche ist irrelevant, solange der Inhalt schmeckt !



gerade bei der Bierflasche ist die Wandstärke sehr wichtig. Je dünner sie ist, desto mehr passt rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juni 2004)

also ich brauch die wandstärke für meinen prof. der will die wissen. (wenn ich sie gewusst hätte hät ich das referat nicht halten müssen...)


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Juni 2004)

http://www.eastonbike.com/tubesets_top.html

da fndest du die gängigen Rohrsätze...Rocky ist da auch Kunde


----------



## summit (27. Juni 2004)

Anhaltspunkte zu den Wandstärken moderner Stahlrohrsätze liefern z.B. 

http://www.columbustubi.com/english/acciaio/neuron.htm
specs: http://www.columbustubi.com/schede/neuron.htm

http://www.columbustubi.com/english/acciaio/foco.htm
specs: http://www.columbustubi.com/schede/foco.htm
=>  http://www.scapin.com/


www.reynoldsusa.com ist derzeit platt, das 853er Rohr mit
Zugfestigkeit: 1250 bis 145O MPa 
Umrechnung: 1 Pa = 1 N/m2, 1 Mpa = 1 N/mm2
liegt materialmäßig im Bereich von Nivacrom, vgl. http://www.columbustubi.com/english/acciaio/conoscere.htm#Nivacrom.html#Nivacrom
ist von den Wandstärken aber wohl nicht ganz so ausgereizt.

Armin


----------

